# Merc 9.9 not starting



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

Started on first pull then died about 20 seconds after. 100 pulls later still nothing. Motor was serviced last week and carbs cleaned thoroughly. New spark plugs. Seems to be bad gas, used stabil and flushed line, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

First guest would be choke.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Had it been used since the carb cleaning? Is the hose plugged in with respect to the arrows toward engine?

I would unplug and replug the fuel hose on both ends. When pumping the ball can you feel the fuel inside?

If nothing simple will work then check to float valve. It is dangling from a springlike thing and could have fallen off during reassembly.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah it cranked up fine at first then ran for just a bit and died. Has been ran since the carb cleaning. Checked hoses and the ball everything seems to be in working order. My only guess is the gas could have went bad, gonna pull the plugs and dry out thoroughly and give it another shot I guess. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Check for spark. Auto parts stores sell an adjustable spark tester that plugs into the boot and clips onto clean ground on the engine block. Set the gap to 7/16" and pull the cord. There should be a good strong blue arc that snaps, otherwise it is a weak or no spark.

If no spark your stator could be bad, I'll tell you how to test it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had an outboard do that once.
Early one morning at the ramp, about 5 dark thirty.
Must'a pulled the starter cord a hunnert times... 
I got a blister I pulled that cord so much...
Finally figured it out when I sat down
and the docklight illuminated the situation.
Yep, bleary eyed dumazz that I was, had knocked the kill switch clip loose.  ;D

Outboards need: fuel, air, spark (at the right time) and compression.
Step by step, verify that all are there.


----------



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks again for the info. I checked the kill switch it is fine, spark plugs pulled and cleaned.....still nothing. Next step check the spark. What a nightmare.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there an air or fuel leak? Loose clamp, screw or bolt? When my motor would not idle, it turned out there was an air leak between motor side fuel connection & engine fuel filter.


----------



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

I have exhausted my ability, anyone know of a good outboard mechanic in Orlando I could take it to?

Thanks again


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I had an outboard do that once.
> Early one morning at the ramp, about 5 dark thirty.
> Must'a pulled the starter cord a hunnert times...
> I got a blister I pulled that cord so much...
> ...


hahaha thats funny cause i was going to say that maybe you bumped the kill switch, wouldnt be the first time thats happened ;D


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have exhausted my ability, anyone know of a good outboard mechanic in Orlando I could take it to?
> 
> Thanks again



Dont give up!!  Like brett said you need gas, air, spark (at the right time) and compression to run a motor. Go through the checks systimatically one at a time.  

Start with the compression if you have a gauge just to confirm it is right, if not skip tot he next step.

Check for spark, the good old 7/16 gap spark check.  

If you have spark and compression I would, for now, assume that your timing is correct since you have ran the motor before and it probably did not change since then.

OK if so spark and compression are both good it has to be air/fuel issues.... NOT ALWAYS THOUGH!!   Do those checks and report back to use.  Let us know what you find.

Above all realize that these carbed motors are pretty simple and the more that you know about them the better off you are.  Go back and find RKMURPHY's thread on his motor... that is a good learning experiance for all. 

NOW... if you want "what a nightmare"  look at this link http://www.marineengine.com/discus/messages/12478/291056.shtml

Been struggling with this motor for almost two months now.  Finally get it running GREAT and come to find out the lower unit needs rebuilding.  That will be a new project for me so expect to hear back from me soon!!


----------



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

OK, well after all the great info here and trying my own to get this motor running again I broke down and took it to the shop. Turns out when the carb was cleaned there was something left behind in it causing it to get no gas whatsoever.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is why Ether is High on my List ..


----------

